# On CL: Golden needs re-homing (Pittsburgh, PA)



## unaffected

Here is a link to a Craigslist ad I just came across:

Purebred Golden Retriever



I am looking up some rescue organizations that are close, and will email/call them. I wanted to post it here too, in case anyone is interested.

And in case the ad goes MIA, I've attached a screenshot image of the ad.


----------



## unaffected

Also, I'm not completely certain that this is the proper forum category, but it seemed like the best fit.


----------



## unaffected

I called and left a message and then sent an email to WAGS, which is located in Pittsburgh.

WAGS: Golden Retriever Rescue

Perhaps I should call/email other rescue organizations as well? Or would they not be interested because it might be out of their range?


----------



## vcm5

Oh my goodness, poor thing. If only it was one year from now. I would be happy to try to help out in any way I can with transport or something since I am in Pittsburgh.


----------



## unaffected

vcm5 said:


> Oh my goodness, poor thing. If only it was one year from now. I would be happy to try to help out in any way I can with transport or something since I am in Pittsburgh.


I actually thought of you instantly when I saw the ad! 

I will keep you posted as to what I hear back. I also just sent a text to the person who posted the ad. I'm hopeful the dog is still with her/him, so that a rescue organization could come in.

And I also contacted GRIN (Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc (G.R.I.N.)) in Ohio, because they are reasonably close and seem to be way more active than WAGS.


----------



## mylissyk

pittsburgh craigslist > for sale / wanted > general for sale - by owner 

*Purebred Golden Retriever (Irwin)*

Date: 2012-04-17, 3:52PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 



I have a very sweet purebred Golden Retriever that is in need of a new home! I just started a new job and I have no time for him and he deserves much better then sitting in the house for 12 hours! He is going to be 5 this September, no health problems. Full of energy and is the typical golden...he LOVES everyone that he meets. He is neutered, absolutely house broken and is loose in my house all day and night. He is not destructive in anyway, loves to play catch and to swim. He will swim in you pool, in the river, in the creek...his absolute favorite thing! He gets along great with other dogs. I have had him since he was 8 weeks old and it breaks my heart to let him go but he deserves to be with someone who can give him all the love and attention that he should be getting. I have pictures of him and if you are interested please contact me and I will send them to you. I am asking for a very small re-homing fee of $50.00. Any other questions please contact me by email or you can text/call me at 724-5-zero-6-0-zero-18. You may have a better chance getting a hold of me by text or email but I will do my best to answer calls! 

Location: Irwin
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2963748412



Copyright © 2012 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## unaffected

The person who posted the ad responded to my text inquiry, and said he is still with her. I've not heard back from either rescue organization yet, but I realize it hasn't been too much time.

I just hope the person doesn't sell him to the first random person to offer $50...


----------



## vcm5

Is anyone on this forum interested? I'm sure we could work out a transport or something! Sounds like a great dog.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Is this in WV? Do I understand that right? ​


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Any idea if he is good with other dogs or kids?


----------



## vcm5

Unaffected, can you ask about this kids issue?


----------



## cgriffin

I thought it said Pittsburgh? No? 
Anyway, I hope a good person takes this poor guy and gives him the forever home he deserves!


----------



## vcm5

The Craigslist post says Irwin, which is right outside of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

So it's in PA?


----------



## vcm5

Yes, but very close to West Virginia.


----------



## Karen519

*Irwin*

I think this is in Irwin, PA.
They give an email, a text and a phone number.
I hope someone can adopt him!


----------



## momtoMax

CarolinaCasey lives in Pittsburgh and is involved with the rescue there. (Unless she moved or something.)


----------



## Karen519

*MomtoMax*

MomtoMax

I will send to CarolinaCasey


----------



## unaffected

Wagner'sMom - I know your question has already been answered, but yes, the dog is in Pittsburgh. I live in WV, about an hour and a half outside of Pittsburgh, so often times I will check the Craigslist out of Pittsburgh.


----------



## unaffected

Karen519 said:


> MomtoMax
> 
> I will send to CarolinaCasey


Thank you, Karen!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

unaffected said:


> Wagner'sMom - I know your question has already been answered, but yes, the dog is in Pittsburgh. I live in WV, about an hour and a half outside of Pittsburgh, so often times I will check the Craigslist out of Pittsburgh.


Thank you--(and thanks to all for clarifying).


----------



## vcm5

Any word on this dog?


----------



## unaffected

I heard back from one of the Rescue organizations I contacted, and the lady told me that it was too far away (2 hours), and it didn't matter anyway because they didn't have any room. She was quite nice, but really didn't seem to be concerned about this dog. She said that Goldens that are listed on Craigslist usually "go fast", so maybe that's why she wasn't concerned?

I'm not sure. And it makes me question if I should have even contacted the rescue organization in the first place...? I know it didn't hurt anything, so I would likely contact rescue again in the future, but I just wasn't sure if was necessary in this case.

I'm new to the whole rescue thing, so I guess I'm just not sure when they should be contacted and when they shouldn't....


----------



## Hali's Mom

unaffected said:


> I heard back from one of the Rescue organizations I contacted, and the lady told me that it was too far away (2 hours), and it didn't matter anyway because they didn't have any room. She was quite nice, but really didn't seem to be concerned about this dog. She said that Goldens that are listed on Craigslist usually "go fast", so maybe that's why she wasn't concerned?
> 
> I'm not sure. And it makes me question if I should have even contacted the rescue organization in the first place...? I know it didn't hurt anything, so I would likely contact rescue again in the future, but I just wasn't sure if was necessary in this case.
> 
> I'm new to the whole rescue thing, so I guess I'm just not sure when they should be contacted and when they shouldn't....


You did the RIGHT thing, unfortunately rescues do not pay for dogs so unless the owner was willing to surrender her dog to rescue that would not have been an option anyway. Most all rescues EVERYWHERE are at their capacity unfortunately. The best thing you can do is bring the dog to the attention of every rescue you can think of and it is usually easier if the rescue in nearby the dog. So, you may be a novice at this but you did the right thing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

If Rescue Groups don't have any openings, most of them provide a Free Courtesy Referral listing of dogs in need of homes.

The owner would send her contact info and the dogs info to the Rescue to post on their webiste and PF listing. Anyone interested in the dog would contact the owner directly-the process would not be a part of the Rescue's Adoption program or subject to it's adoption policies.


----------



## vcm5

CAROLINA MOM said:


> If Rescue Groups don't have any openings, most of them provide a Free Courtesy Referral listing of dogs in need of homes.
> 
> The owner would send her contact info and the dogs info to the Rescue to post on their webiste and PF listing. Anyone interested in the dog would contact the owner directly-the process would not be a part of the Rescue's Adoption program or subject to it's adoption policies.


That sounds like a good option - maybe talk to them about this? Thanks for heading up this effort to make sure this dog winds up safe!


----------



## unaffected

I just had a long conversation with the man who runs the Golden Retriever Rescue organization in Pittsburgh (http://wagsrescue.homestead.com/). I told him I texted the person selling the Golden boy, and that they responded yesterday stating he was still available. He is going to call them.

He did tell me that he is part of a Yahoo group for rescue organizations, and that recently a discussion was had regarding the success (or lack thereof) of obtaining dogs via Craigslist. He told me that 99% of the time it is unsuccessful.

I told him I would be willing to pay the $50 rehoming fee or donate that $50 to their organization, and he appreciated that. He said he will get back to me and let me know if he is able to contact the owner of the Golden.

I will keep you posted as to what I hear from him!


----------



## vcm5

Great job! Keep us posted! And if anyone on the forum is interested, don't hesitate to chime in, we can definitely try to arrange a transport!


----------



## unaffected

Ok, latest update!

The gentleman from WAGS called me back. He spoke with the woman selling the Golden. Apparently she lives a mile from the rescue, but had never heard of them. She has a family with two small children coming to see the dog tonight. He offered her some advice on what to look for and ask, and she seemed receptive. She is going to keep him posted on how it goes. It sounds like she is trying to do the right thing and find her sweet boy a good home, and now that she is aware of the rescue organization, maybe they could help out.

He said he would keep me posted, and thanked me for bringing the ad to his attention.


----------



## vcm5

Great news! Hopefully there is a happy ending for this dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

unaffected said:


> I just had a long conversation with the man who runs the Golden Retriever Rescue organization in Pittsburgh (WAGS: Golden Retriever Rescue). I told him I texted the person selling the Golden boy, and that they responded yesterday stating he was still available. He is going to call them.
> 
> He did tell me that he is part of a Yahoo group for rescue organizations, and that recently a discussion was had regarding the success (or lack thereof) of obtaining dogs via Craigslist. He told me that 99% of the time it is unsuccessful.
> 
> I told him I would be willing to pay the $50 rehoming fee or donate that $50 to their organization, and he appreciated that. He said he will get back to me and let me know if he is able to contact the owner of the Golden.
> 
> I will keep you posted as to what I hear from him!


When I helped a GR Rescue with Intake, we didn't have much luck with people we contacted who had ads on Clist or a local area Yard Sale website.

For whatever reason, most of the posters think they can find a better home for their dog than the Rescue can. I think some people are not aware of how GR Rescues operate-I usually told them about our Adoption Policy and procedures. Sometimes they would release the dog to us, but rarely. Many of them wanted the money, which you already know Rescues can't purchase dogs from people. 

I'm glad the guy with the Rescue gave her some tips-I usually suggested they do a home visit, check Vet References, ask about previous pet ownership, etc. I also suggest an Adoption Contract stipulating the dog must be returned to the owner if the new one can't keep the dog for whatever reason and also ask to be kept up to date about the dog, how it's doing, request pictures.


----------



## Karen519

*Unaffected*

Unaffected

*Good for you* calling WAGS and I'm so glad the gentleman from there called the owner. Hopefully, she will be very careful who she lets have her dog and if she can't find an adopter, she will call this rescue to take him.


----------



## Fanny's Dad

To all those who worried about the Golden on Craigslist I wanted you to know I picked him up (I'm a volunteer for WAGS) and he is a wonderful boy. We fostered him for a month and last week he was adopted to a wonderful forever home in WVA. His name is Rusty and he was the finest foster I ever had the privilege to help.


----------



## Bentleysmom

That's wonderful news!!!!!! Thank you for what you do and for letting us know ♥


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Fanny's Dad said:


> To all those who worried about the Golden on Craigslist I wanted you to know I picked him up (I'm a volunteer for WAGS) and he is a wonderful boy. We fostered him for a month and last week he was adopted to a wonderful forever home in WVA. His name is Rusty and he was the finest foster I ever had the privilege to help.


Welcome to the forum and thank you for the greatest update. I am glad Rusty was adopted to a wonderful forever home. He is beautiful boy and I wish him all the best.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*



Fanny's Dad said:


> To all those who worried about the Golden on Craigslist I wanted you to know I picked him up (I'm a volunteer for WAGS) and he is a wonderful boy. We fostered him for a month and last week he was adopted to a wonderful forever home in WVA. His name is Rusty and he was the finest foster I ever had the privilege to help.


Thank you SO VERY MUCH for letting us know about Rusty!!


----------



## vcm5

Woohoo!! So awesome!!


----------

